# Happy Seventh Aniversary To Jon



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

So, seven years at Cutters, eh?

Wish you continuing success, Jon.

Don't worry too much.


----------



## fastcat (Aug 25, 2002)

Congrats Jon!! And you do a great job with this website! :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

The auto retail industry is really tough. Theres a common fact that if you make it through your first year, you are all set. I can't even begin to count all the people I have known that did not make it in auto sales or service. It is quite demanding, and people very often don't give them the credit they deserve. Management is even more intense... BMW customers are one of the most vocal and hard-to-please groups. 

When you take that all into consideration, that just goes to show how big of an accomplishment that is to Jon. Congrats, and many more years of success... :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *after seven years, do you get a seven series demo:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> sounds good to me:thumbup: *


no . . . he gets one after 745 years . . . you see . . . it is a tough business :lmao:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I guess I'll chime in too in wishing a Happy Anniversary to Jon!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Happy Anniversary Jon! Keep up the incredible work. You are a major asset to the BMW community :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

